# After applying wood filler, how long can I wait to sand?



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm in the process of refinishing (re-painting) a wood door. I've cleaned the door with Dirtex and am about to fill small cracks and holes with Minwax stainable wood filler. (I will ultimately fine sand the entire door to rough it up and prime with X-I-M UMA, but that's another day.) I know that the repairs can be sanded once they dry, between 2 hours (shallow areas) to 6 hours (deeper areas). The question is, do I HAVE to sand them AS SOON as they are dry? Stated another way, if I apply the filler today but then wait a day or two to spot sand the repairs, is that OK, or will they be "too dry" or something? Thanks.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

No problem to wait.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Best to wait and let it cure completely.


----------



## Expert Paint (Jul 24, 2012)

can never wait too long


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I need to clean my glasses.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Wood filler used on a hardwood floor
> Even "stainable" wood filler will stick out like a sore thumb when finished.
> What happens to the wood when the wood expands and contracts with the changing humity levels if the gaps or cracks have been filled?


Hi, Joe. Not sure why you said "floor;" I'm doing a door. At any rate, what would you suggest I use instead to fill small cracks in the door? Afterwards I'll be spot sanding the repairs, light fine sanding the entire door, spot priming with X-I-M UMA, then priming the entire door with same, then one and perhaps two coats of Duron Signature Select interior acrylic semi-gloss. Are you saying even with all that the filled areas will eventually stick out? Thanks for your input.


----------

